# Need Campground Recommendations



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

All, 
Need some help with locating a campground in the Lafayette, New York area (just south of Syracuse) - anyone have suggestions/recommendations? 
Thanks in advance!
Joe


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We stayed at the KOA in Newburgh - it might be too far for you, but it's a great spot! Complete with lake right on the premises. Campsites are secluded. Close to things we wanted to see.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Turningstone Villages RV Park

We haven't been here yet but it looks nice. 37 miles from your destination.


----------

